# Philips dvd r880



## NORMAN JOLLIFFE (Nov 29, 2009)

I have had this dvd for about 5 years without any problens , but now i cannot record when i try to maually records the red light come on but after 10 secs stops and will not record, it is now showing D7FC58256,has anybody got any ideia,s


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Try cleaning the lens , there is not much else you can do

you could try swapping it out with a working device to see if you have corrupt software but prices are so cheap these days that it's not worth the effort of trying to repair, even assuming that it is repairable. Most frequently when the writer stops at this point it is because the writer is unable to calibrate the lazer. Could be dust on the lens but after 5 years it has most likely written it's final disk. You might find it will still function for CD's which aren't as fussy as DVD's, not that it helps.


----------

